# Can anyone recommend good clippers?



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I am hoping to get some grooming clippers for Christmas and was wondering if anyone could recommend a good set? It is so confusing with so many types and such a variety of prices. and so if anybody has experience....?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2011)

I use oster twin speed and andis clippers both i recommend dont like wahl clippers janice x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

romeo said:


> I use oster twin speed and andis clippers both i recommend dont like wahl clippers janice x


Thanks Janice - I am away to look them up now


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Whal are a wase of money.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I need some good clippers .. will beg hubby for some .. ta for recommendations xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think I need to get some too! Thanks for letting me know that Whal are garbage.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I've just got back from the day grooming course at Merrist Wood College. A fantastic, if exhausting day. I have never known 5 hours go past so quickly.
Here is a link to the clippers that the college use and recommend. I got these for my Birthday present this year. They're not cheap but quite honestly I think you get what you pay for. These clippers went like a hot knife through butter. Amazing. 

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/308/andis-agc-super-speed-clipper

You will need to buy a set of comb attachments too.

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1781/wahl-metal-snap-on-combs--set

Right, now to update my thread and reveal how it all went!

Karen xx


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Crikey, they're not cheap are they? 

Can you use human clippers with a longer setting? 

Turi x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

You can buy cheaper Turi but you get what you pay for. Human clippers have a tendency to overheat as it takes substantially longer to clip a dog than a human head.These come highly recommended by the college that ran the grooming course. I was paying £35 - £40 for a full groom for Rufus every 8 weeks. I now have 2 Cockapoos who I hope will live to a ripe old age ......... I think it's worth it. 

Karen xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I've got these http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/271/andis-agc-single-speed-clipper and the combs that Karen recommends. A good investment and they pay for themselves after just 4 grooms so I would say get the best you can afford


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Going to give my credit card a wee outing, methinks  Teddy is starting to need a trim already.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I've just got back from the day grooming course at Merrist Wood College. A fantastic, if exhausting day. I have never known 5 hours go past so quickly.
> Here is a link to the clippers that the college use and recommend. I got these for my Birthday present this year. They're not cheap but quite honestly I think you get what you pay for. These clippers went like a hot knife through butter. Amazing.
> 
> http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/308/andis-agc-super-speed-clipper
> ...


Which size comb do you use for best results (teddy bear cut)


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Which size comb do you use for best results (teddy bear cut)


Donna, on the grooming course I used a number 6 for Rufus's body and a number 8 for his legs. In this particular box of combs, number 8 is the largest.

Karen xx


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Different combs can have different names/ numbers for the same length. 

What's the make you are interested in? Got loads of dull dog grooming info to hand! LOL


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Adam - I am getting the Andis clippers mentioned by Karen - what else do I need apart from the clippers themselves - the combs and what else?


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Decent brush, Christies direct do a cheaper version, superb. 
Largest comb, if you can run a comb through you really have cleared the knots and matts 
Blunt end thinning scissors, great for clearing eyes, removing matts 

Can list more but that covers most of it. Christmas is coming!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Duh
Christies do a cheaper version of the les pooches brush


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Just ordered my new clippers etc. Whew - credit card DID get a bashing Still, I know they will pay for themselves in no time so don't feel too bad. Looking forward to having a go with them.Poor Teddy doesn't know what he is in for:laugh:


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Andis clippers arrived today - they are beautifully quiet. Feeling a bit apprehensive about using them without professional supervision but I expect the first time will be the worst - at least I hope so for Teddy's sake.)


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Tressa said:


> Andis clippers arrived today - they are beautifully quiet. Feeling a bit apprehensive about using them without professional supervision but I expect the first time will be the worst - at least I hope so for Teddy's sake.)


As long as you have the comb attachment I don't think you can go wrong (don't you hate it when people say that?!!). Give Teddy a really good brush so that his coat is almost standing on end and start with the biggest size comb and work in the direction of his coat ie from neck to tail. You can do a brush stroke the opposite way - tail to neck inbetween each clipper run. Hope that makes sense. Don't forget the before and after photos!!

I went to Groomers today to get a table, scissors and comb attachments. I'm feeling quite nervous myself not having a professional to oversee what I'm doing even though I've done the course!! At least the Cockapoo coat is very forgiving and I'm sure we'll all get better as we go along! 

Good luck!

Karen xx


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow they are expensive. I don't want to give Cara a full cut (could be a haircut from hell) I just want to keep her eyes tidy - she has little tufts that curl up from the bridge of her nose and cover her eyes. I get nervous with having scissors so close. Is there an alternative clipper or grooming aid/ technique I can use?

Kirsty xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Kirsty said:


> Wow they are expensive. I don't want to give Cara a full cut (could be a haircut from hell) I just want to keep her eyes tidy - she has little tufts that curl up from the bridge of her nose and cover her eyes. I get nervous with having scissors so close. Is there an alternative clipper or grooming aid/ technique I can use?
> 
> Kirsty xx


You can tidy those bits up with scissors if you hold her steady - I hold Flo's gently round the muzzle but I seen videos where some hold them by the beard. I use thinning scissors http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1291/mikki-single-edge-thinning-scissors so she keeps a 'scruffy' look to her face and there are no points on the end but you can also use these little face scissors that have a rounded end to minimise 'accidents' http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/2367/mikki-ear-and-face-scissors.


----------

